# British Coal Mine



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Here are a couple shots of the soon-to-be core of a British coal mine on my British Railway based N gauge layout. The shaft house and machine house are from a Faller kit, slightly modified to look "more British" along with a Model Power sorting building. All are brush painted and will be part of a complex on my layout with five other structures....


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

My gosh, you guys who do micro-miniature modeling just leave me in awe! I am fascinated at how tiny you can make things, and yet make them look so real.

Congratulations on your superb talents!! :appl:


----------



## ELRR (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice kitbashing and weathering :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Excellent model!*

Krieglok;

Excellent job of kit-bashing and weathering. My compliments to you sir.


Fire21; have a gander at this, kit-bashed sidewalls, rest scratch-built.









Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks! The waiting room is amazing. You can almost hear the echoing train announcements just by looking at it!

Tom


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Krieglok said:


> thanks! The waiting room is amazing. You can almost hear the echoing train announcements just by looking at it!
> 
> Tom


 Tom;
Your kitbashed mine is a good example, not only of your fine modeling skill, but an excellent demonstration of the benefits of the kitbash process. Each of the three structures you used would be OK by itself, but your combination of them really brings the model to life, and gives it character. I've never been to Britain, so I'll take your word for it looking "more British," but it sure looks more like a mine.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you! Basically I just googled British coal mines and found many images to work from. 

The Faller hoist had another level which covered the top wheel, so leaving that off gave it a "British" look. Eventually, all the structures in the complex will be basically the same color along with natural stone where applicable.

I roughed out the complex on my layout, but it looks a bit odd at the moment...


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Really nice work!


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! I hope to start the scenery work around it soon. I just need to do wiring and fasten the track in place...

Tom


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That’s a really great effort Tom. You’ve captured it very well. Interesting to see an American building a prototype from another country, something I don’t see too much of on here. It’s a good choice too with the colourful private owners wagons, these were still used into British Railways ownership after nationalisation in 1948. 
Are you going to nail it to a particular period?


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, it is definitely in the BR era, just before diesel power became prevalent. Probably the mid-1950's. As far as prototype, my locos are mainly ex-LNER/BR but the stations and structures are mainly GW in nature. 

I also have an affinity for the BR 9f 2-10-0 ....

I am really all over the place when it comes to prototype operation. 

I also collect OO British trains. I have many different roads there but the collection centers around LNER and LMS. 

Thank you for the kind words...

Tom


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The National Coal Board (NCB) also had their own locos and I think some may be available in N. 
You might be amused to know the LNER was known as the ‘late and never early’ Railway.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I do have a number of cars with the NCB script on them. I never realized it was for the Coal Board. 

I have a 00 train I put together with a Bachmann BR 9f Decapod drafting 25 21 ton hoppers. I rarely get to run it as I don't have a OO layout...yet...

Tom


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Here is a shot of my layout at the present. I have the coal mine roughed out as well as the rest of the town on the front side of the layout.

There will be a 20" scenic divider down the center of the layout, lengthwise. 

I need to secure the stacked foam, color tracks and install the wiring before I start the finishing scenery stage.

Of course, I take the opportunity to run trains and operate the track plan before the track placement becomes permanent...

Tom


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks great Kreiglok, that scenic divider works well. Like the stone built terraced houses, just as it would have been in a northern mining town.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I am impressed, plus I like the continuity in the setting and rolling stock. Very good.:thumbsup:

My OO equipment is all BR


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Cycleops, the scenic divider will be much higher than in the picture. I just used some scrap foam core board as a temporary arrangement. Thanks for the compliment about the town too. I will try for some more detailed shots as I work along. The idea of the town came from the movie "How Green Was My Valley".

TimeWarp, thanks for the kind words too. Each side will be one long scene with a town and a station. I am still tweaking the final design of the town. The difference in elevations is a bit challenging...

I too have a collection of OO equipment. Mostly LMS and LNER with a smattering of Southern...and of course BR.

Tom


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I had never incorporated a scenic divider until Cycleops posted an interesting track plan with a mountain divider, and that's what inspired me to build the Moose Jaws RR the way I have.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Do you have a link or pictures? I would be curious to see your work.

Tom


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

It's the Moose Jaws thread in the HO section of this forum


----------

